

Four Levels of Idea Theft - LVB
http://prog21.dadgum.com/126.html

======
noobface
Not to be pedantic, but this was too generic. It reads like a cliche.

If the author provided specific real-world examples (nod to DHH v. Curebits)
it might help to lend some depth.

To be perfectly blunt, we all wrote this shit like this in 7th grade, but no
one else thought to post it here.

